# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Licenziamento con incentivo all'esodo e INPS

## Roberta74

Salve a tutti, 
sono qui per chiedervi un parere su una questione che si sta rivelando problematica.
A febbraio sono stata licenziata dall'azienda presso cui lavoravo assieme ad altre 6 persone, per esubero del personale.
A riprova di ciò ho la lettera dell'azienda il cui è oggetto è proprio:"Comunicazione di licenziamento per riduzione di personale".
Nella lettera inoltre viene specificato che la risoluzione del rapporto di lavoro è per *riduzione del personale ai sensi dell'art.24 della legge 223/91*.
Di nuovo, nella lettera si menziona anche la stipula dell'accordo sindacale.
In effetti prima del licenziamento il sindacato è intervenuto a nostra tutela e abbiamo ottenuto qualche mese di stipendio a fronte dell'impegno a non impugnare il licenziamento. *Domanda: basta questo a trasformare il licenziamento in una risoluzione consensuale del rapporto di lavoro?*
L'INPS sostiene di sì: la mia domanda per l'indennità di disoccupazione è stata respinta in quanto avendo avuto un incentivo all'esodo (*non per dimissioni*, ripeto, io ho la lettera di licenziamento), ed essendoci stato l'accordo sindacale, il tutto viene considerato risoluzione consensuale e quindi equiparata alle dimissioni. Come sapete i dimissionari non hanno diritto all'indennità di disoccupazione.
Ora, la cosa curiosa è che degli altri 6 che sono stati licenziati con me, alle stesse identiche condizioni, 2 persone stanno già percependo l'indennità di disoccupazione, una percepisce l'indennità di mobilità, 2 stanno ancora aspettando una risposta e l'ultimo è il fortunello che ha già trovato un altro lavoro.
Cosa posso fare? A chi mi posso rivolgere? Sto cercando di contattare il sindacalista che ha seguito il nostro caso ma non lo trovo. 
Il CAF? Avete per caso qualche articolo di legge, qualche sentenza, qualunque cosa a cui io possa fare riferimento per far valere le mie ragioni?
Vi ringrazio tanto

----------


## alias61

> Salve a tutti, 
> sono qui per chiedervi un parere su una questione che si sta rivelando problematica.
> A febbraio sono stata licenziata dall'azienda presso cui lavoravo assieme ad altre 6 persone, per esubero del personale.
> A riprova di ciò ho la lettera dell'azienda il cui è oggetto è proprio:"Comunicazione di licenziamento per riduzione di personale".
> Nella lettera inoltre viene specificato che la risoluzione del rapporto di lavoro è per *riduzione del personale ai sensi dell'art.24 della legge 223/91*.
> Di nuovo, nella lettera si menziona anche la stipula dell'accordo sindacale.
> In effetti prima del licenziamento il sindacato è intervenuto a nostra tutela e abbiamo ottenuto qualche mese di stipendio a fronte dell'impegno a non impugnare il licenziamento. *Domanda: basta questo a trasformare il licenziamento in una risoluzione consensuale del rapporto di lavoro?*
> L'INPS sostiene di sì: la mia domanda per l'indennità di disoccupazione è stata respinta in quanto avendo avuto un incentivo all'esodo (*non per dimissioni*, ripeto, io ho la lettera di licenziamento), ed essendoci stato l'accordo sindacale, il tutto viene considerato risoluzione consensuale e quindi equiparata alle dimissioni. Come sapete i dimissionari non hanno diritto all'indennità di disoccupazione.
> Ora, la cosa curiosa è che degli altri 6 che sono stati licenziati con me, alle stesse identiche condizioni, 2 persone stanno già percependo l'indennità di disoccupazione, una percepisce l'indennità di mobilità, 2 stanno ancora aspettando una risposta e l'ultimo è il fortunello che ha già trovato un altro lavoro.
> ...

  Purtroppo è una questione controversa, o meglio secondo me non lo sarebbe ma secondo l'inps, anzi secondo alcune sedi Inps, lo è 
Inps ritiene cioè che se c'è stata inventivo all'esodo si tratta di risoluzione consensuale del rapporto e non di licenziamento
Il problema è che questo è vero se l'inventivo all'esodo è stato comunicato esempio 6 mesi prima a TUTTI i dipendenti, quindi chi lo accetta accetta anche di andarsene cioè :
incentivo esodo
dipendenti comun icano di accettarlo
risoluzione consensuale  
Invece nella procedura che voi avete fatto che è chiaramente licenziamento e messa in mobilità, l'incentivo all'esodo è più che altro una buonuscita data a dipendente che GIA' erano stati scelti pe ril licenziamento e cioè :
licenziamento
conciliazione con incentivo esodo 
Certo per ovviare a questo sarebbe stato meglio che nelle conciliazioni aveste messo BUONUSCITA e NON incentivo all'esodo così da non instillare dubbi allì'inps che già ne ha senza bisogno di aiuto esterno; sembra assurdo ma a volte basta poco. 
Una curiosità : come ha fatto l'inps a venire a sapere che vi è stata data una somma e che la somma è stata data come incentivo all'esodo? la conciliazione tra te e datore di lavoro NON va all'inps, la somma NON è soggetta a contributi quindi l'inps non aveva modo di saperlo 
consigli? visto che c'è stata procedura sindacale quindi con intervento sia dei sindacati lavoratori che dei datori di lavoro (assoc. industriale o simile) chiederei in rimis a loro assistenza

----------


## Roberta74

> Purtroppo è una questione controversa, o meglio secondo me non lo sarebbe ma secondo l'inps, anzi secondo alcune sedi Inps, lo è 
> Inps ritiene cioè che se c'è stata inventivo all'esodo si tratta di risoluzione consensuale del rapporto e non di licenziamento
> Il problema è che questo è vero se l'inventivo all'esodo è stato comunicato esempio 6 mesi prima a TUTTI i dipendenti, quindi chi lo accetta accetta anche di andarsene cioè :
> incentivo esodo
> dipendenti comun icano di accettarlo
> risoluzione consensuale  
> Invece nella procedura che voi avete fatto che è chiaramente licenziamento e messa in mobilità, l'incentivo all'esodo è più che altro una buonuscita data a dipendente che GIA' erano stati scelti pe ril licenziamento e cioè :
> licenziamento
> conciliazione con incentivo esodo 
> ...

  Ti ringrazio per la tua risposta.
In effetti il caso che si è verificato è stato il secondo, ovvero:
l'azienda ha comunicato al nostro RSA e ai sindacati che stava partendo la procedura di mobilità per queste sette persone e successivamente sono stati fatti degli incontri per avere appunto una buonuscita. 
L'INPS sa dell'incentivo all'esodo per colpa mia: quando sono andata a presentare la domanda ho portato la lettera di licenziamento e il modulo DS22 (che mi hanno detto non serviva più, vabè), e siccome nella lettera si menzionava l'accordo sindacale mi hanno detto che dovevo allegarlo altrimenti non potevo inoltrare la domanda. Sono stata una stupida  :Frown:

----------


## alias61

> Ti ringrazio per la tua risposta.
> In effetti il caso che si è verificato è stato il secondo, ovvero:
> l'azienda ha comunicato al nostro RSA e ai sindacati che stava partendo la procedura di mobilità per queste sette persone e successivamente sono stati fatti degli incontri per avere appunto una buonuscita. 
> L'INPS sa dell'incentivo all'esodo per colpa mia: quando sono andata a presentare la domanda ho portato la lettera di licenziamento e il modulo DS22 (che mi hanno detto non serviva più, vabè), e siccome nella lettera si menzionava l'accordo sindacale mi hanno detto che dovevo allegarlo altrimenti non potevo inoltrare la domanda. Sono stata una stupida

  in effetti meno cose si portano meglio è...
però scusa se c'è procedura di mobilità il datore di lavoro sta pagando la tassa mobilità (3 mensilità per ogni dipendnete licenziato) a questo punto come può l'inps da una parte prendere i soldi dal datore di lavoro per la procedura e dall'altra sostenere che non è licenziamento (la procedura di mobilità presuppone infatti per forza il licenziamento)...c'è un evidente salto logico almeno per le persone comuni...per l'inps tutto è possibile 
prova a chiedere la tuo datore di lavoro la pratica con cui hanno comunicato la cessazione, lì risulta sicuramente come causale : licenziamento
anche se non so se sarà sufficiente

----------


## Roberta74

> prova a chiedere la tuo datore di lavoro la pratica con cui hanno comunicato la cessazione, lì risulta sicuramente come causale : licenziamento
> anche se non so se sarà sufficiente

  Proverò a fare così  :Frown: 
Grazie ancora

----------


## sixlaneve

> in effetti meno cose si portano meglio è...
> però scusa se c'è procedura di mobilità il datore di lavoro sta pagando la tassa mobilità (3 mensilità per ogni dipendnete licenziato) a questo punto come può l'inps da una parte prendere i soldi dal datore di lavoro per la procedura e dall'altra sostenere che non è licenziamento (la procedura di mobilità presuppone infatti per forza il licenziamento)...c'è un evidente salto logico almeno per le persone comuni...per l'inps tutto è possibile 
> prova a chiedere la tuo datore di lavoro la pratica con cui hanno comunicato la cessazione, lì risulta sicuramente come causale : licenziamento
> anche se non so se sarà sufficiente

  a me stupisce un'altra cosa.
Se tu sei stata licenziata a norma della legge 223/91 sei stata posta in mobilità.
Ora non mi spiego perchè tu richieda l'indennità di disoccupazione.
A mio avviso a fatto bene l'inps a rispondere picche, ma perchè hai presentato la domanda sbagliata.
Fossi in te, mi presenterei al collocamento con la lettera di licenziamento chiedendo l'iscrizione nelle liste di mobilità, e presenterei all'inps richiesta della relativa indennità, che tra l'altro ha importo e durata diversa da quella di disoccupazione, e soprattutto ha vantaggi per chi ti assume.
Ma scusa, il sindacato non ti ha detto queste cose?  :Confused:  
Comunque ho avuto diversi casi di messa in mobilità su base volontaria (con incentivo all'esodo) e seguendo la pratica suddetta non ho mai sentito di grane

----------


## Roberta74

> a me stupisce un'altra cosa.
> Se tu sei stata licenziata a norma della legge 223/91 sei stata posta in mobilità.
> Ora non mi spiego perchè tu richieda l'indennità di disoccupazione.
> A mio avviso a fatto bene l'inps a rispondere picche, ma perchè hai presentato la domanda sbagliata.
> Fossi in te, mi presenterei al collocamento con la lettera di licenziamento chiedendo l'iscrizione nelle liste di mobilità, e presenterei all'inps richiesta della relativa indennità, che tra l'altro ha importo e durata diversa da quella di disoccupazione, e soprattutto ha vantaggi per chi ti assume.
> Ma scusa, il sindacato non ti ha detto queste cose?  
> Comunque ho avuto diversi casi di messa in mobilità su base volontaria (con incentivo all'esodo) e seguendo la pratica suddetta non ho mai sentito di grane

  Ah, questa è un'altra questione.
Quando io sono andata a presentare la domanda mi hanno detto "sì ora vediamo se ci sono i requisiti per la mobilità".
Oggi mi sono in effetti arrivate DUE risposte dell'INPS: una per la disoccupazione, come ho già spiegato. L'altra è per la mobilità ed è stata rifiutata per *parere negativo della circoscrizione di appartenenza*. All'INPS oggi mi hanno spiegato che in pratica non è arrivata la risposta dal centro per l'impiego o qualcosa del genere, di avere una risposta comprensibile non c'è stato verso...

----------


## URBE74

> a me stupisce un'altra cosa.
> Se tu sei stata licenziata a norma della legge 223/91 sei stata posta in mobilità.
> Ora non mi spiego perchè tu richieda l'indennità di disoccupazione.
> A mio avviso a fatto bene l'inps a rispondere picche, ma perchè hai presentato la domanda sbagliata.
> Fossi in te, mi presenterei al collocamento con la lettera di licenziamento chiedendo l'iscrizione nelle liste di mobilità, e presenterei all'inps richiesta della relativa indennità, che tra l'altro ha importo e durata diversa da quella di disoccupazione, e soprattutto ha vantaggi per chi ti assume.
> Ma scusa, il sindacato non ti ha detto queste cose?  
> Comunque ho avuto diversi casi di messa in mobilità su base volontaria (con incentivo all'esodo) e seguendo la pratica suddetta non ho mai sentito di grane

  L'obiezione è pertinente sempre si tratti di settore in cui opera il citato ammortizzatore...il licenziamento collettivo ex l. 223 non dà sempre luogo alla percezione dell'indennità di mobilità...anche se grazie alla "deroga" per il 2009 e 2010 è possibile accedervi nei limiti delle risorse disponibili.

----------


## Roberta74

> L'obiezione è pertinente sempre si tratti di settore in cui opera il citato ammortizzatore...il licenziamento collettivo ex l. 223 non dà sempre luogo alla percezione dell'indennità di mobilità...anche se grazie alla "deroga" per il 2009 e 2010 è possibile accedervi nei limiti delle risorse disponibili.

  Ah l'infinita questione... nel nostro settore c'è l'ammortizzatore? Sì/no/forse? Forse che sì forse che no? Il nostro era CCNL del commercio, il nostro sindacalista diceva che non c'era, cercando in giro mi sembra di capire che invece sì, oltre i 200 dipendenti (o, dal 2003, oltre i 50, non ho mica ben capito).
Scusami, urbe, potresti spiegarmi questa cosa della "deroga" per il 2009 e 2010, o darmi qualche riferimento in modo che me la possa cercare? Grazie mille.

----------


## alias61

> Ah l'infinita questione... nel nostro settore c'è l'ammortizzatore? Sì/no/forse? Forse che sì forse che no? Il nostro era CCNL del commercio, il nostro sindacalista diceva che non c'era, cercando in giro mi sembra di capire che invece sì, oltre i 200 dipendenti (o, dal 2003, oltre i 50, non ho mica ben capito).
> Scusami, urbe, potresti spiegarmi questa cosa della "deroga" per il 2009 e 2010, o darmi qualche riferimento in modo che me la possa cercare? Grazie mille.

  per fare mobilità in deroga avreste dovuto attivare la procedura fin dall'inizio, se non l'avete fatto non potete farlo adesso

----------

